# a few new additions



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Trans Pecos copperhead
http://








http://









Adult Albino WDB
http://










Ornate cantil....cheers Slippery42
http://








http://









side winder rattler again thanks to slippery42
http://








http://


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing, particularly keen on the cantil and the copperhead...beautiful snakes. How are the temperaments on these beasts? I've heard cantils are...'spirited'? One day, one day!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome additions pal, but God I love that Sidewinder :mf_dribble:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

its an Agkistrodon which is Latin for....oooohhh you little s:censor:t:lol2:


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Stunning snakes - I love the Sidewinder Rattler's 'come near me and I'll have you' look :devil:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice new additions Lee


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice looking snakes. The 3rd one looks well grumpy though. I think someone doesnt like their picture being taken:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

rogersspider2007 said:


> very nice new additions Lee


cheers Roger you should get some....lol


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i do have some lee, :lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

he got to yours allright then


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

he did mate, the sidewinders are cracking


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Ohhh my the Albino WDB is something a bit special aint he :mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome new additions :flrt::flrt:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Zimey said:


> Ohhh my the Albino WDB is something a bit special aint he :mf_dribble:


If im honest....er.....no....prefer wild type colour wise but looking what you keep im not supprised you like it:lol2:


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeus. As I put in another thread, hats off to you for keeping these beautifull creatures. I know I don't have the experience or guts to. :notworthy:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

even better in the flesh mate dont you agree, some pics do justice, others dont. you did real well with those buddy, hehehe, look after my wdb for me, hahaha.:lol2:


----------



## Wama (Dec 5, 2009)

All very nice esp Trans Pecos gorgeous:2thumb:


----------

